# Optimum and TA and DTA



## TheatreWiz (Jun 29, 2002)

I have 2 Tivos on Optimum. Recent changes caused problems on lower channels, and they installed a tuning adapter on 1 Tivo that solved the problem. (He only had 1 TA on his truck.)

Today I went to the Optimum to pick up a TA for the 2nd Tivo, and I got home and learned they gave me a DTA, specifically an Altice DTA-1WAY. This thing seems to be a type of Set Top Box. It does have a serial port, although no serial cable was provided. Is it possible that it works as a TA too? Or did them simply make a mistake?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TheatreWiz said:


> Is it possible that it works as a TA too?


no.


> Or did them simply make a mistake?


yes.


----------



## rafab1 (Dec 9, 2003)

I spoke to a rep at Optimum who is specifically trained in the Tivo/Optimum connectivity. He told me that they have been "out of" the tuning adapters for weeks and have to order hundreds of them on behalf of all the customers like me who've been out of many channels since the storm hit almost a month ago. 

Do, you were able to get a tuning adapter just this past week? That's great if that's so.

I tried to strong-arm TiVo customer service into giving me a TA (because that same Optimum rep told me that another customer successfully got one from TiVo), but alas, the Tivo rep said they have nothing to do with those adapters.

It's hard to know who to believe.


----------

